# Will you be at TCI EXPO in Columbus OH - November 8 - 11?



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Tree Care Industry Professionals:

TCIA is excited to announce that our new and improved ONLINE REGISTRATION is now open for TCI EXPO 2005 in Columbus, OH! 

TCI EXPO will take place at the Greater Columbus Convention Center from November 9-11, 2005. Also, don’t miss TCIA’s excellent Pre-Conference Tree Care Academy Courses & Workshops on November 8, 2005. Register today (by visiting www.treecareindustry.org and clicking the register now button).

Please note new 2005 TCI EXPO Days: 
*Preconference Tree Care Academy Workshops*: Tuesday 
*EXPO Conference & Tradeshow*: Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday

*Why should you attend?*

TCI EXPO is the world’s largest show for tree care! *We are anticipating our biggest EXPO ever*
*
Networking: Meet and learn from friends and colleagues in the industry

Over 180 Exhibitors  - See and touch all the latest equipment
*
, products, and services

*Education*: TCIA has an excellent educational program to meet the needs of all your employees. Bringing all your employees is an excellent way to show your appreciation and help them with their professional development. Many CEU’s are available

*Opening Reception*: Come help us kick off TCI EXPO 2005 while you enjoy food, drink and live music

*Many Opportunities for CEU's*: In addition to the excellent education sessions attendees can earn CEU's in the Tree Demo area and TreeWorker Booth

*Meet the TCIA staff * and learn more about what TCIA is doing to _“Transform the Industry”_

Visit the *tree climbing demo * area and learn new techniques

*Enter to win Arborbucks * gift certificates that can be used with any participating vendors on the show floor

Enter to win *TCIA prizes*

Come experience some of the new enhancements we have made to TCI EXPO 

*Some new and exciting features available in the new online registration include:*

At the end of the order, click the “Email a Friend” button to invite your friends and colleagues to attend TCI EXPO

Set a reminder in your outlook calendar by clicking the “Add to Calendar” button

See a map of the Columbus area and print driving directions by 
clicking the “Map & Directions” button

Save big (up to 20% off) on a select number of TCIA signature safety products
 TCI EXPO is available to everyone in your company and we strongly encourage you and your colleagues to REGISTER NOW for the event. Early registration discounts available! Also TCIA has arranged special rates at the host hotels so be sure to reserve your room early for best rates and accommodations.

For more information regarding TCI EXPO in Columbus, Ohio, please visit: http://www.treecareindustry.org/content/mtgs/TCIEXPO_05-About.htm or call 1-800-733-2622.

To view the educational agenda, click here: http://www.regonline.com/EventInfo....d=0&TabId=1&TabCodeId=Agenda&JobId=&MemberId=

We look forward to seeing you in Columbus!

Sincerely,
Joseph A. Grant, Jr., CAE
Vice President, Member Experience

_Posted with permission from Darin Johnson - arboristsite.com Administrator_


----------



## pantheraba (Aug 18, 2005)

I just visited the TCIA site and perused the expo offerings. I am not a professional arborist (or arborist period) but do work some with trees.

I am considering attending for the technical educational possibilities (e.g., climbing, roping, rigging...) moreso than the conference seminars and workshops. I do not have a tree care business and am not concerned with issues related to the business aspects.

I would like to attend "Lessons Learned from Accident Research – Dr. John Ball" on Thursday. Other than that, I would attend the demonstrations by Dunlap, Chisholm, Arbormasters, etc. 

For those who are interested in the same things as me, I extracted the info below from the TCIA info:

*Wednesday Tree Demos: *

Mark Chisholm, lead presenter (10:30, 12:05); Chris Cowles & Mark Bridge (1:15, 2:05)

*Thursday Tree Demos:* 

ArborMaster Training Staff (10:30, 12:05, 1:15, 2:05)

THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 10 
Student Skills Competition (off-site): mentoring from Mark Chisholm 8-11 am. Events 8 -5.

*Friday Tree Demos (3):* 

Hubert Kowaleski – Using mechanical devices in double rope climbing systems (10:00); 

Tom Dunlap – Climbing & working with SRT(11:05); 

Tom Dunlap - Rigging principles & techniques (1:05)


----------



## pantheraba (Aug 18, 2005)

*Questions for Mark Chisholm*

Mark,

On THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 10 at the TCIA expo, you are slated to be in charge of:

*Student Skills Competition (off-site): mentoring from Mark Chisholm 8-11 am. Events 8 -5.*

Can you give any details?

What are the skills for the competition?

What specifically will you be mentoring?

Where will this be (how far off site)?

Thursday is the day I hope to attend " Lessons Learned from Accident Research – Dr. John Ball" from 9:45 - 10:45. Will I still be able to do that and then link up with your class?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

*TCI EXPO: "The Worlds Largest Show for Tree Care" - Columbus OH*

Excellent. When we create the TCI EXPO program, we try to address the needs of all arborists - from treeworker to owner. I hope to see you there in November.

For anyone who is running a business or would like to start their own business in the future, I would highly suggest the pre-conference presented by John Spence titled "Strategic Business Planning" on November 8, 9:00 am -4:00 pm (lunch on your own. Noon - 1:00 pm).

*Why you may want to consider attending.*

There are many tree care companies who are doing okay business and have a strong desire to move to the next level. You know the old expression..."time flies when you're having fun." 

Often times, you enjoy what you are doing so much, that you lose site of the business aspects of your business. Then... 10 years go by and you aren't where you hoped you would be. 

Over the past year, I have asked established businesses (5, 10, 15 years) if they are in a position they wished they would be 5, 10, or 15 years earlier. The answer is almost always "No." 

The followup question is did you have a business plan? The answer to this questions was either "yes, it was in my head" or "No, I didn't think I needed one." In both answers the respondents did not have a solid business plan to keep them focused on their future.

*So what are some possible goals and objectives you may have?*

* Sell your business in 10 years and retire off the proceeds
* Transition your business over to a son, daughter, or other relative
* Dissolve your business and become a consulting arborist
* Grow your business from 3 employees - generating $175,000+ in revenues to a 100 person operation generating $4+ million in revenues.
* Develop new divisions or focus on a niche market

You can certainly go day to day and hope that *by chance * you stay focused and reach your desired outcome or you can create the map and path that will lead you to the goals and objectives. This session will help you understand the principles to creating that blueprint.

Having this map will also help your company if it ever needs to obtain financing from a financial institution. Banks, venture capitalists, and angel investors, will only invest in companies who have a solid plan for growth. This usually means - show me in black and white, what you hope to become and how you plan on getting there. In other words, show me that you have given careful and realistic consideration to my return on investment.

Whether you attend this Strategic Planning seminar or not, I stongly advise any tree care company to develop a business plan in order to create the focus and path necessary to take your company to the next level.

Stay up-to-date with your technical training. Continue Safety training throughout your company to create a strong culture of safety. Enjoy what you do and have fun, but always remember...that you are still running a tree care business.

Hope to see everyone in November!

JG


----------



## Darin (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us up to date and keeping the members informed on the lastest and greatest. 
If you all will notice in the original post that I have given my permission for this thread. Please don't report this thread. I was respectfully asked if this could be posted and I feel it is important that it is.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 19, 2005)

pantheraba said:


> I am not a professional arborist (or arborist period) but do work some with trees....I am considering attending for the technical educational possibilities (e.g., climbing, roping, rigging...) I would like to attend "Lessons Learned from Accident Research – Dr. John Ball" on Thursday. Other than that, I would attend the demonstrations by Dunlap, Chisholm, Arbormasters, etc.


If you work with trees, you are an arborist, at least in part.  Just fyi re thursday afternoon, the Risk Assessment and Mitigation session will be presented from a *climber's* point of view. It will consist totally of case studies where there was a difference of opinion on whether the risk was so great the tree had to be removed. 

In all these cases the decision was made to prune the tree, and this lessened the risk to a level acceptable to the owner and the arborist. If this is of interest to you, please attend. I can't promise much, but it will NOT be boring old stuff. If you have an interest in trees beyond removals, the following talk on Compost Tea should be of interest.

Friday morning Dr. Kane will present Tree Risk Assessment, focusing on whether the the tree is safe to climb and rig.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

Creating an agenda that works for all is always a challenging process. We try to put together a decent offering; however, with only 3-4 days and the large tradeshow floor; unfortunately there will be some overlap. 

This is why seminar surveys are so important. Please make sure you give as much detail on each survey so we can continue to make enhancements to future TCI EXPO's.

For now, my best advice is to view the educational agenda, at http://www.regonline.com/EventInfo....obId=&MemberId=. When you go the page, select the TCI EXPO seminar radio button for a complete listing of the seminars. Then, for more details on each seminar, click the details button. 

Hope this helps.

JG


----------



## pantheraba (Aug 19, 2005)

treeseer said:


> fyi re thursday afternoon, the Risk Assessment and Mitigation session will be presented from a *climber's* point of view. It will consist totally of case studies where there was a difference of opinion on whether the risk was so great the tree had to be removed.
> 
> Friday morning Dr. Kane will present Tree Risk Assessment, focusing on whether the the tree is safe to climb and rig.



Thanks for the synopsis on the Risk Mgt. session...point of view does make a difference in whether to attend or not. This seminar and Dr. Kane's both sound interesting.

Mark, I got your PM on the expo...thanks. As a result, I tracked down info on *TCIA Student Career Days* that seems to be directly related to what you are doing.

My thanks to both of you for the follow-up.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Joe, thanks for starting this thread. We had one started a week or two ago, http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=23848 . In this we discussed how we arboristsite guys could meet one another personally, in an organized manner. I've offered to spearhead this effort, and was going to contact Mark Garvin to ask permission. Instead, I elect you to be our point man.

Our mission would be two-fold; for us to be able to connect with one another and meet face-to-face, and for other arborists and groundsmen who don't know about Arboristsite, to inform them and welcome them to come here and visit.

We want to keep it simple, a sign-in board near the concession stand, and allowing us to gather there informally every hour on the hour. This would give everyone 6 or 8 opportunities every day to meet other AS members and read the board to see who else is around.

This is in support of TCIA and Arboristsite in the name of community and comradery. Any thoughts, Joe?


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 18, 2005)

*The ArboristSite EXPO Cyber-Space*

Be patient, Joe is getting clearance from above. We want everyone to be all right with this.

The way I see it, this is an example of _synergy_. In nature, those are good relationships, where two parties' efforts toward each other becomes a result bigger than the sum of the parts. Here's the magic.

If we were granted a table, and a space, somewhere on the expo floor, some out of the way space, minimal, and allow us to be part of that space for the three days, coming and going throughout, it would give us forum guys that much more incentive to come to the show. We would know we have a spot where we can come sign-in, shake hands, see the listings of the shows events and have a bulletin board / dry erase board so we can communicate with each other.

In return, we will tell our readership more about the Expo, what to know and why they want to go; in other words, get as many of us to go as possible.

We'll look forward to your reply, Joe.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 19, 2005)

What I would like to know is *why* they had to make it W/T/F this year instead of Thursday - Saturday!

I find it hard to justify the expence as it is, now it takes another work day away?

I really wanted to go this year, and bring my wife, but this really makes it a problem.


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 19, 2005)

JPS,
I consider it a vacation.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, Welcome to the mainland, Koa. I hope your vacation is a fine one.

We must hook up, possibly partake of the commercially available, carbonated malt-type beverege some evening, yes? 

Well you guys, I wrote Joe and Mark Garvin at TCIA. I asked them if we could have a space somewhere on the convention floor where we could call our own for the three days. We don't need much, like half a booth space. Anything. The problem is the floor is jam-packed wall-to-wall with vendors and manufacturers. It is an exceedingly great year with Dunlap doing a couple climbing clinics, and Treeseer doing a meaty tree risk assesment and mitigation. A small group is continuing Shigo's earlier research in tree cavity and hollow prevention. We want to put up that poster and share the biology and new theories. There _ is no space_. But we really need a space....., quite Frankly, we need a space.

It's critical that the space is inside the convention center, somewhere on the Expo floor. We are asking for a special privledge and our intent is to contribute to arboriculture through what happens in this space over those three days.

We need a space, and TCI Expo needs more arborists and ground guys and newbies to show up in Columbus and be part of it. Bring your entire company. Bring your family. Come one day, or all. This is going to be an awesome EXPO, I mean, KOA MAN's gonna be there!

This is our big, annual shindig. Our Treeguy Convention. Mucho, mucho good time. I'd like anyone to know there's a space where information will exchange, communication and connection will happen, we have a place where we can meet each other. I would hope this would be incentive for a bunch of us cyberArborists to get our butts away from our computers and come in to the Expo and buy yourself some new gear.


----------



## chicken89 (Oct 19, 2005)

i have never been to one, do attendees get name tags? if so, is there a way to put chat forum screen names so we can identify each other? having a booth for members to sign in would be nice if we are looking for someone


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 20, 2005)

*TCI badge*

That's a good question. Yes, you DO get badges, and you can have them read however you want. I suggest the name you put on your badge be your online name, or have your online name instead of your company name. That way if we would spy your nametag we could reckonize you.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 20, 2005)

It's a real eye-opening experience. I recommend it highly. Just bring money to buy gear, because this is the biggest tree gear exposition of it's kind. All the manufacturers are there, all the companies who sell to us, or manufacture gear for the Tree Care Industry.

Dude, this is the show they tailor special, just to our profession. You really should consider it. You can come for one day, for two days, or for all three. It's whatever suits you. You don't have to sign up for classes, though that's part of what makes TCI Expo such a great learning opportunity. Just come and walk the expo floor for a few hours. You will understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 20, 2005)

I talked to Dave at Top Notch Tree Equipment. He said it would be OK for Arborsite members to have a sign in sheet at his booth. He will have booth 951, next to MAT-3, which will be fairly close to Vermeer. Just need to figure times you want to meet up there. I would suggest writing your mobile ph. nbr. next to your name. In addition to the TCI badge, we could also wear this one below it.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_27173.php


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tci Expo Update*

*Well we are 12 days away from EXPO!* I just wanted to update everyone that I have spoken with Jim Clark (aka Tree Machine) and TCIA has negotiated a section in the food court area to be pipe and draped. Two tables in the area will be enclosed in this section and Jim said he would bring signage. 

This EXPO is going to be HUGE! We are also making some excellent enhancements to the show which include:

- live music at the opening reception
- Arborbucks and CASH giveaway drawings daily
- TreeWorker Booth (CEU's available)
- Bigger TradeShow Floor & More Exhibitors (over 180)
- Much more

If you haven't already registered, please visit tcia's website (www.tcia.org) and click the registration link. If you prefer to call your registration in, that's fine too (1-800-733-2622).

We look forward to seeing everyone and hope the area dedicated to the forum will assist with making connections. If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to call me at 1-800-733-2622.

Joe

PS: In order for TCIA to have the entire tradeshow floor, we had to move the dates to the Tuesday - Friday format. We understand that this may be difficult for some and apologize for any inconvenience. However, we are 100% positive, it will be worth every second and dollar spent!


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 27, 2005)

I personally like the Tue-Fri format. It gives me Sat. to travel home and unpack the new toys I bought. Sunday to rest up and back to work Monday. Previously I would get home Sunday evening.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, well, well. The official word has been spoken. TCIA feels that we are important enough to be included ON THE EXPO FLOOR.

Basically, fellow arborists, we have our own 'booth'. This gives us some personal latitude, that which we would lack if given permission to simply set up a sign-in board at a sponsor booth.


SO, 

I'd like to invite your ideas for what this space might look like and the benefits it might provide to us. This is a 'first ever' attempt to connect the forum guys and attract more arborists to the forum sites. This idea started from nothing, is now something and I ask you to offer ideas as to what it can be.

My committment to you guys and girls is to do whatever it takes to see that the space becomes a reflection of the ideas we generate, so ponder this. Offer some suggestions. Share with us what you want and we'll make it happen. This is OUR SPACE, to come and go as we please, to share what we wish and most importantly, to connect face to face with one another.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 27, 2005)

Mybe I'll come for Friday, just to meet Koa. 

Have to find a way to convince Diane to take the day off so I have company traveling


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 27, 2005)

We would all like to meet Diane; the woman who now controls the living legend


----------



## Joe (Oct 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *Well we are 12 days away from EXPO!* I just wanted to update everyone that I have spoken with Jim Clark (aka Tree Machine) and TCIA has negotiated a section in the food court area to be pipe and draped. Two tables in the area will be enclosed in this section and Jim said he would bring signage.



I don't know if you guys are aware of this or not, but the "food court" is located quite a distance away from the trade show floor and lecture rooms. You people may wish to make other arrangements like asking to use the Sherrill booth as a meeting place or something similar. I know this convention center well enough to tell others this current meeting place will be a problem.

(the 1st member to post as)Joe


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 28, 2005)

If it is the food court on the trade floor, it is a straight line from the entrance. You will pass TCIA, Rayco, Sherrill, Arbortech then the food court. If it is the other one, with the all the different restaurants, then yes, it is quite a distance, from what I remember when I attended the 2001 Expo in Columbus. I think the Arborsite booth will be on the trade show floor.

Hey JPS I would be glad to meet you too. I will be easy to spot...just look for the handsome black haired, well tanned guy.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2005)

*food cour area*

Here is a map of the EXPO floor. 

Our intent is to be on the EXPO tradeshow floor, not in some distant part of the convention center. We definitely need a confirmation on this. For us to be interactive we need to be where the arborists are, and that is, on the trade show floor. There are no posts that have requested anything other than this.

Joe has been really helpful with us, and we are greatful. I'll make sure we're all clear on this, but in the meantime, if TCI EXPO was not already in your plans, what can we do to get you there? It's hard to describe the benefits to you as it's one of those things you just need to experience.

Mebbe tonight I'll describe my first EXPO experience, what I _thought_ it would be like, and then what it actually was.


----------



## hobby climber (Oct 28, 2005)

*I'll Be there...*

Wouldn't cha know, its the same week as my deer hunt (Black Powder) but I'll likely be there for Thursday, Friday for sure! I was a bit mad at myself cus last year it was in Detroit Michigan, less than 45 min from my home in Ontario, and I didn't even know about it till the week later!  Haven't made hotel plans yet so it looks like a Holiday Inn for me! I'll be bringing that "Positioning lanyard Release System" www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=23617 ,to the EXPO so if anyone is interested in seeing it, look for a big tall guy (6'4" - 270lbs) with short blond hair hunting for bargains on the floor! My badge will read "HOBBY CLIMBER" but I'll answer to Bob as well. Hope to meet up with some of you guys and learn something new. BTW, I like beer as well as scotch and I hate drinking by myself!  Till then. HC


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 30, 2005)

Last year, the EXPO was held at the Detroit Covention Center. I had been up Salmon fishing with my Grandpa in northern Michigan the week before and went to EXPO directly from there. I had no computer contact with ArboristSite for a week prior to the event.

I got to the EXPO on day 1 and went to the first evening free food and mingle. No one has Name Badges on, so unless you know someone already, or recognize the company name on the shirts they wear, you don't know anyone. I walked around, looking, I didn't see or know anyone, yet there were forum guys all over the room. It was a really empty feeling.

I spent the next severel days on the EXPO floor. I met up with the guys I knew: The Petzl guys, Samson, Jameson, Husqvarna, Future Forestry, Silky, Corona, Bandit, Bishop, Wall, Weaver, New England and a few others. I did not hook up with A SINGLE FORUM MEMBER.

It was a really good EXPO, but I went home feeling unfulfilled, especially when I finally got back home, got online and found out how many dudes were there and I never even knew it. I thought that for TCI EXPO 2005 we should maybe arrange something ahead of the event to assure that we all have some way of meeting up with each other. That brings us to the present moment.

Now, I've announced publicly an intention to create something that hasn't been done before; a common meeting place where forum members can personally meet each other. To me, that's the same as making a commitment. Now, regardless of the obstacles, I plan to honor that commitment. I may not (at this moment) be certain exactly how that will happen, but I am certain of this: We will make it happen.


----------



## dtw902 (Oct 31, 2005)

We will be there, just made resrervations, for the 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 31, 2005)

EXCELLENT! Glad to hear it! We'll keep you updated on the Forum Guy meeting place.

Is there any chance of our British brothers, Scots, Kiwis, Aussies.... Would we be lucky enough to see any of you guys? If you're coming in from out of the country, I will buy you an ale. We would very much enjoy any of you that could possibly make it and I'll assist you in any way I can. 317-407-5113

We're gearing up for one of the best EXPO's _ever!_ The more Arborists, THE BETTER!


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 31, 2005)

I know Thor's Hammer from the UK will be there. He and I already made plans to have some tea together.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 1, 2005)

Yead...yeah, right 

If I remember correctly there is a nice pub about a block from the hotel/convention center. It's on the river side of the main street.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 1, 2005)

Keep your eyes on this thread. Rumor has it there'll be a get-together in a hotel suite Wednesday night after the free feed. A laptop will be set up, if anyone wants to bring some pics.
I'd also suggest that at the free feed we check one section of the meeting room, maybe the near/front left. One table may have "Forum" on it.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 1, 2005)

Gee whiz. Funny you mention that rumor about the gathering on Wednesday night in the hotel suite. I heard about that, too.

Keep me informed. I would be most interested. Mebbe we can have 'tea' or something.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 1, 2005)

Haven't been to a TCIA Expo before. Just wondering if I would need to bring my saddle/rope etc with me or not. Fun Climbs ??? Just wondering. HC


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't bring a saddle you KNOW that there will be a missed opportunity.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 1, 2005)

Good point Tom, I'll be bringing it with me! I look forward to seeing you at the demo tree.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 1, 2005)

The speaker schedule has been changed from what is published. Be sure to keep an eye on the sign near the tree. 

My SRT talk will be on Weds. as far as I know.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 2, 2005)

Please keep us updated on that time (or times). 

We're really looking forward to your live demo(s) Tom.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 2, 2005)

People reported this thread?? LOL

I'll be there! Columbus in 2001 was an experience to remember, and I think I'm up to TCI Expo #6 or 7. Can't stop now!

My dad and I will both be there, introducing ourselves as relatives of each other. Riding on each other's coat tails.  Staying at the Crowne Plaza.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 2, 2005)

Nickrosis said:


> People reported this thread?? LOL


Must be some dangerous subliminal subversion here 


> My dad and I will both be there, .


Cool Deal! It'll be neat to see how the last 2 decades have treated him.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 2, 2005)

Nickrosinator said:


> I'll be there! Columbus in 2001 was an experience to remember. Staying at the Crowne Plaza.


COOL !!! You're in large part the inspiration for setting a site for all of us to meet. I have personally met 3 forum members, John Paul Sanborn, Mike Maas and you. All were at Milwaukee a few years ago. JP and MM I stumbled across quite by accident. You, I had to hunt down.

Last year at Detroit I didn't meet ANYBODY. Nicrosis was there and I never saw you, even though I knew what you looked like.

That sorta 'wandering aimlessly hoping to see each other' can stop, simply because we set the intent to create something new.

TCIA Joe has not found us a space on the fringe of the EXPO floor yet. When we stated what we wished to have, which was a table nearby the Food Concession, he set us up at a food concession distant from where the action is. He's clear that this is not at all what we want, says it doesn't look possible. I say it is. It's just a table amidst a vast tradeshow floor. If this EXPO weren't being held specifically for us, I might not press it so much, but this is our game. We come there to spend money, buy new gear and advance our industry as a whole. Our goals are all in a big ring of mutual, interdependent support, TCIA, vendors, presenters, Arborists.

Whatever it takes, Joe. We believe in you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2005)

*TCI EXPO: "The Worlds Largest Show for Tree Care" - Columbus OH*

Tree Machine, 

I left you a message on Monday to update you on the status of your request and have not heard back. 

If you give me a call, I can tell you the good news! However, if we are going to make this happen, then I need to speak with you ASAP.

JG

PS: I Look forward to meeting everyone at EXPO! This show is going to be HUGE!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 2, 2005)

We'd like to hear the good news from you here online. This isn't at all about me. I'm volunteering my voice on behalf of all the forum guys. 

Share with us, Joe!

(But I will call you.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2005)

*TCI EXPO: "The Worlds Largest Show for Tree Care" - Columbus OH*

I spoke with Tree Machine today on the telephone and we have made arrangments for booth space at TCI EXPO. Arboristsite.com forum will be located in booth #607. 

To view a map of show floor click the following link:

Map of Show Floor 

You will see in the map and on-site program that this booth was originally a home for MGIA (Michigan Green Industry Association); however, they could not make it. So now it's all yours!!!

Everyone must still must register to gain access to the booth. Registration can be made at www.treecareindustry.org.

In order to avoid the long lines, I highly suggest preregistering! 

I hope the space provided will facilitate the connections among forum users. Again, don't forget to stop over in the TCIA booth to say hello.

Have fun and be safe!

JG


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool, Diane and I will be there for Friday. It was the only way I could get her along, which was the only way she would consent to my attending


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent John Paul! We'll look forward to meeting the little lady.



[email protected] said:


> I spoke with Tree Machine today on the telephone and we have made arrangments for booth space at TCI EXPO. Arboristsite.com forum will be located in booth #607.



This is the official word from the official source. We not only have a table, but we have a formal 10 x 10 booth space in a most excellent spot. When you enter, hang an immediate left and go up to the far corner.

Just like the forum sites, we'll exchange info about the TCIA event, tell ya where the sponsors booths are and who knows what else; after hours events, recreational climbs, whatever we make of it.

THANK YOU JOE. We know you had to talk to a number of people on our behalf to secure the arrangement.

Now let's show up there in numbers and have some FUN!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like some more info on this rumor about the Wednesday evening after-feedfest possibly-drink-a-beer gathering at the Crowne Plaza. My understanding thus far is it will be in a suite shared by a couple of the forum members. Any truth to this?


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2005)

My first TCI EXPO:

It was in Charlotte, North Carolina , like 10 years ago. I was actually intimidated to go there. I was training an apprentice at the time, and I said I'd pay his way, hotel, food and fuel if he's just go with me. I really had no idea what to expect, and I had these preconceived notions that is would be 'academic', that we'd be going from classroom to classroom. I don't know where I got that from.

We got there, stepped onto the tradeshow floor and I was blown away! As far as I could see, GEAR, and I don't mean just climbing gear. There was BIG gear; tree trucks, scissor lifts, bucket trucks, more chippers than I'd ever seen.... there was even a Bandit 250 XP painted the rainbow colors of Jeff Gordon's car. Stump grinders of every size, tub grinders....WOW! What an eyeful.

Then we got into the different booths of the different vendors. Dozens of different kinds of ropes, walls of caribiners, pruners and poles and clipper and nippers. AND THE SADDLES. I probably tried on twenty different saddles.

We missed one of our seminars because we were out on the EXPO floor in such awe. Chainsaws! Husqvarna was there, Echo was there, Stihl, Shindaiwa. I learned that 'real' arborist handsaws existed, not these silly things I was getting at Home Depot. Silky. I bought my first Silky Saw there, which was a life-changing experience in and of itself.

Safety gear. I bought my first set of chainsaw pants, a helmet for the apprentice and some ears. we learned that there are differents types of pads you can put on your spikes and you can try them all on. I got all my cabeling accessories and moved on from hardware store eyebolts and cable clamps to J-lags, extra high-strength cable and dead-end guy splices.

I learned that you can come to the EXPO and enjoy the tradeshow floor _without having to take any of the classes_. Of course, the seminars are a great part of the overall experience, but they weren't _required_ like I thought they were. Also I thought if you came, you had to come for all three days- wrong. You just come and do the event however you wish, for however long is right for you.

My most impactful revelation was that this event was being put on SOLELY for the Tree Care Industry- my chosen profession. A custom-tailored, three day event made just for us, in the name of promoting our industry and all those who supply us.

Occasionally there is a year I can not attend, and it's painful. But not this year. This year the treeguys are coming out in full force, and TCIA is serving us up what they plan to be the biggest and best EXPO ever.

If you can break away for a day or two, just come on in. The admission to the trade floor was $15 for early signers, but is now $25, still a bargain for what it is. Plus, this year, you're almost guaranteed to meet other forum members.

Noobs, do yourself a giant, humongous favor. Do not let this opportunity pass you by. It will jump-start your career and you'll truly feel more a part of the profession. And certainly come over to booth #607. We'll answer any question you might have.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 6, 2005)

I was wondering just how many new members we have out there that are lurking without posting and are going to the Expo??? This would be a great time to make your first post, introduce yourself on line and let the rest know if your going to the show! HC


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2005)

Definitely! Even if you can only swing one day and you have to come alone, you're not alone. Come up to the entrance, pay your $25 (you do not need to have reservations). Just show up, come in, wander on over to booth 607 and introduce yourself. The time will be worthwhile. There's just no other opportunity quite like a TCI EXPO.


----------



## Aerial (Nov 6, 2005)

hobby climber said:


> I was wondering just how many new members we have out there that are lurking without posting and are going to the Expo??? This would be a great time to make your first post, introduce yourself on line and let the rest know if your going to the show! HC



I'm looking forward to going to the TCI this year, was there last year for the first time and it was money well spend!! I plan to go this year with a much more open mind when it comes to the equipment. I had one piece in mind I was going to buy and did not take alot of time looking at others of the same. But in the end this year I bought a different make than the one I first had in mind, and wished I'd looked more at the others. But looking forward to it and I also hope to meet some of the members.

Aerial


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2005)

607 my Canuck bruther. Tell all yoor phookin buddies, and bring the Tree Machine a 6er of Brador eh? See ya dare!


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 6, 2005)

...Brador eh!  Any other requests ?


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2005)

As many other tree guys as you can fit in your vehicle.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll be there Friday. I agree with JPS some won't be able to make it for having to work during the week.

Mike


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2005)

As you schedule allows. See ya there!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 7, 2005)

It's Monday. EXPO starts Wednesday of this week. Last-minute decisions to go are OK. What matters is that you get there and soak up the benefit. Remember, this show is not for TCIA. TCIA is holding the show for you.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 7, 2005)

Treeseer - say hi if you see me or my dad! PM or e-mail me if you can, it'd be great to connect there.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 8, 2005)

Swing by booth 607, Nick. Or if you see a dude limping around the trade floor, it's probably me. It'll be good to see you again.


----------



## Nickgrosis (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll be watching!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 8, 2005)

The demo tree went up today. A Siberian elm that had it's top ripped up in an ice storm. tomorrow they build the stage.

The show floor was a flurry of activity. Most of the big iron went in today. the smaller climbing/rigging booths will go up tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Tom.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 8, 2005)

EXPO starts tomorrow....... WhhhhheeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll be there friday, hope to catch up with some folks and drink some tea...


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll be the one in the pinstripe suit and bowler hat. I'll be carrying a copy of the Times and a rolled up umbrella. Hope I dont stand out..


----------



## treeseer (Nov 9, 2005)

You'll fit right in, Thor 

TM set up the booth; hung out with him and Craig from Alberta and Koa Man and others. The Silky booth is one aisle over, so Hiroshi stopped by to talk saws. It's rollin; lots hapnin on the floor.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 10, 2005)

Treeseer speaks the truth. The floor is filled with so much gear your eyes may overdose. The Sherrill booth is the biggest it's ever been. Every booth is carpeted. Last night's feed fest was extraordinary and Cynthia Mills brought great energy to the room with her recognition speech. 

The tradeshow floor is outstanding. Our booth, too. Guys are stopping by just to take a rest and hang out and talk and share what gear they've bought......kinda like arboristsite.

Come on down. Just bring more money than you think you'll need.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 10, 2005)

Ufortunately the tradeshow floor is not a WiFi hotspot, so we have to come back top hotel lobbys to pop in and say hi to y'all.


----------



## NickfromWI (Nov 10, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Ufortunately the tradeshow floor is not a WiFi hotspot, so we have to come back top hotel lobbys to pop in and say hi to y'all.



A good suggestion for next year, huh?

Any pics of cool gear?

love
nick


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Nov 10, 2005)

Well for reasons beyond my control I missed my flight this AM, and wont get there till tomorrow evening. Apologies to the people I wanted to meet, You'll probably all be gone by the time I get there.
Hope your having a good time.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 10, 2005)

Aw, Bummer, Thor. We've been talking about your arrival. What are your travel plans? Do you want to come over to Indianapolis and work with me for a couple days?

I don't know what your itinerary is, but if you need a place to stay for awhile, I would see what Elizabeth says. We partied with a group of Welsh firemen a couple years ago and my girl is forever endeared with the good people of Wales. I could pay you well if you are indeed the legendary treeman and want to do some work. I have every level of treework scheduled.

Guy and I have the room through tomorrow night and you're welcome to stay with us. I can come get you at the airport if you need. Just give me a call on cell, 317-407-5113 Very sorry about your missed flight. We'll do whatever we can for ya.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 11, 2005)

I got to see the new version of the Unicender. Pictures will go up at TB when I get home.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 11, 2005)

I got one of the Spiderlift guys to bring me up for a video pan. Will post when I get home. The show has come to an end and I'm meeting Koa Man to go have dinner.

Still awaiting word from Thor. I'll hang out til tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## dtw902 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well tired of driving but it was worth it. Had a great time, hung out with Koa Man, Treemachine, and met several other forum guy's. It was a great show. But it is good to be home.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 13, 2005)

Arrived home late yesterday from the Expo. So much to see, so little time! Sitting around the demo tree and listening to the presentations is worth the the price of admission and then some! To describe the Expo in one word...WOW!!! It was a pleasure to have met other members at the show. TM, maybe one day you could show others here that your Silky Saw can do much more than just cut wood, eh! HC


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 13, 2005)

I got home last night after flying a total of 11.75 hours, with a 1.5 hour layover in Atlanta. The flight from Atlanta was 9.25 hours. It was great finally getting to meet dtw902, Xander, Tree Machine, Frans, Nickrosis and a few others. Bought me a new saddle, some 11mm rope, a couple of Samurai saws, a set of those fantastic Bad Dog drill bits and some other small items.

I thank the guys at Woodsman for treating me to a delicious Mongolian BBQ, Tree Machine for the grilled shrimp dinner, and Xander for the steak and eggs breakfast. TM gave me a fancy throw ball line winder upper that he hand made. I'll try it out as soon as I can. Already looking forward to Baltimore in 2006. 

BTW, ISA is in Hawaii in 2007. Talked to a couple of guys from Arbor Master who said they were coming and would be staying for 2 weeks. Hope a lot of you guys can make it. It would be fun climbing a palm tree.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 13, 2005)

Diane and I got in at 11am on Friday, so I'm sorry I missed most of you guys. Got to bump into a number of old friends, and had lunch with Tom before we left again arund 5pm.

It was better then Diane expected, so maybe ISA in the twin cities will be a longer. We will probably be able to tag along with the Ryan (Gopher) family on road, since he has family there. My wife is not much of the road trip sort, so the drive was a trial for her .


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 13, 2005)

JPS, Tree Machine and I were looking for you on Friday. You didn't sign in at the booth either. Was hoping to meet you....maybe in Baltimore 2006.

TM is looking for a climber who could help him out for a few days. I would have loved to go, but I got jobs this week that I cannot push back.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 13, 2005)

Koa Man said:


> JPS, Tree Machine and I were looking for you on Friday. You didn't sign in at the booth either. Was hoping to meet you....maybe in Baltimore 2006. .


Koa, pleasure to meet you, however briefly. I wish you'd gone out with TM Saturday night; he got into the hockey game very economically  while Joe and I got sticker shock and saw a Benny Goodman tribute band with a full orchestra at a theater that was built in the 20's. Seeing it was worth the price of admission, but the clainet-drum duo was a wild and wailing wonderflight of sound!!

An awesome experience. See you in Baltimore, and definitely in HI in 07!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 14, 2005)

My BiL lives in B-mo so I should get permission to go oit there . Though chaperoned again.

Jim, drop me a line if you could use some help, we can work out some numbers.

BTW, I could not fine "the booth" when i got there. Joe Hash didn't either.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2005)

Does it sound like a good time was had by all? Koa Man put the Spider lift guys in a good mood by carving them out a big, fat check so I approached these guys, and knowing that treeguys had been asking to go up for a ride in the lift for two days, and were getting turned down 100%, I decided to try an approach that actually worked, was legal and did not involve fibbing. I told them "I wished to shoot an aerial panorama for the guy who just bought a lift from you. I want a panorama shot of the tradeshow floor for his wife, so we can share with her this experience."

They hesitated. I smiled. They had their discussions amongst themselves and I went ahead and cued the video camera, "I'm ready." "This shouldn't take long." I sez. Heh heh. 

The video of the tradeshow floor I've clipped down to one minute long. I need to get it crunched down so the dial-up guys won't have a hard time downloading it. Give me just a little while to finish up. It might be in two half parts if I put music with it.

Thank you for inspiring this, Mrs. Koa Wahini. I don't know if we could have gotten this video if it weren't for you.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 14, 2005)

*TCIA Expo Pics*

Here are some pics that TreeMachine & I took while at the TCIA Expo '05. Enjoy! HC


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2005)

*vid #1*

Mrs. Koa Man's cyber view of the tradeshow floor 

Up in the lift, and back on down. This is the tradeshow floor from up high. Give it a few moments to load. It's about 3.7 meg. Be patient.


----------



## jimmyq (Nov 15, 2005)

good zoom on the Silky logo!


----------



## treeseer (Nov 15, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> and I'm never going back to my old school.


what song is that from Dan? and what does it mean?


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Tree Machine, you rock! I was honored meeting you and the other forum members. We have a great bunch of guys here.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 15, 2005)

It was *I* that got to hang with a living legend.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 15, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> It was *I* that got to hang with a living legend.


...who told you that you MUST take that training course. As did your chief advisor, I believe. Instead, you're trapezing without a net tomorrow. Bon Chance!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's a shot of the Scare Pair:


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's another living legend. I got to climb up in a Dawn Redwood with this cat. This was during a visit to the Dawe's Arboretum, the day after the EXPO.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

Hobby Climber was awesome in coming down from Canada and bringing some Canadian sweet nectar (beer). We watched a couple videos, which I thought were really funny. I made this especially for you guys Click here for a Tree Machine TCI EXPO music video.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 19, 2005)

That was great, I watched it three times!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

*This is totally for real*

It gets better.

At the TCI EXPO I found an ascent/decent device that is an alloy of 37 naturally occuring Elements, some rare ones like Neodymium and Germanium. Here's a video of what the device allows you to do, and a verbal listing of the Elements of which it's made: Click here to view the* Elemental Atomic Super-Duper Rappeller - Ascender* 

2.1 meg stream. Be patient.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

My humor may have gone one step too far....


----------



## Redbull (Nov 19, 2005)

HAHAHA!! Look at it this way Jim, when the time comes that you can't do tree work anymore, you could always go for the grand prize on Americas Funniest Videos.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

*Oh?*

:Eye: :Eye:


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

Then you'll love this one, (click) poking fun at at my friend Aussie Lopa. (3.2 meg)


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 20, 2005)

Tree Machine,
You better get that leg healed up enough to go back to climbing. You got too much time on your hands.  Your imitation of the Croc Hunter had me cracking up.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 20, 2005)

Ummmm, does using a ladder count as an actual tree job? I started it pretty late in the afternoon, but it went really well. It was sort of a ladder-SRT hybrid, a simple, straight-forward takedown, non-technical, even though it was over a pool and an AC unit, copper gutters, slate and leaded windows a meter behind me. I miss my work so very much.

You can use the scoll ball to slow this into pieces. The time-lapse shots were set at one minute intervals.

Apparently, my leg is doing OK, though I'm not ready for big climbs yet.

I shot this takedown because it's my first job ever, using a ladder.


----------

